# P'cola Pier report???



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything happening today? I heard the king bite was on. Any truth to that?


----------



## ricehobgood86 (Jun 14, 2012)

*You heard right*

My fiance and I pulled into Pensacola beach at about 1 a.m. and went ahead and went out on the pier and started dropping our lines. We didnt have much luck, just a couple whiting. This is our first time fishing the Pensacola Pier let me ass. Well we met a guy named "Blue" around 4 and he told us to stick around that the kings were going to be running hard due to the wind and choppy water. Ol' Blue knew what he was talking about because about 5:30...before sunrise....there were maybe 10 guys down at the end of the pier by now and the first king started taking line off someones reel, then another, and then another and it never let up until around 10 am. I had one probably around the 20-25 lb rand floating under me and couldnt get any help with a gaf and the my line ended up popping right as we finally got a gaf down to the water line. I was a little dissapointed but it just raised the level of excitment for me. My fiance landed a big bonito and I had an even bigger one get taken by a bull. When all was said and done about 11 there was over 20 kings landed that I witnessed and that means that there was probably 30 or so that made it into coolers. It was a hell of a morning! I thank Blue for his help with suggesting tackle and giving me pointers and explaining the habits of the kings around the Pensacola Pier. There was another guy that had some yellow suspendered dock pants on that passed his pole over to my fiance to let her land her first bonito from a pier. It was a great trip for us and we plan on moving our regular vacations from gulf shores on down to Pensacola Beach. Keep em' tight!


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

man, those sharks sure do have an effcient set of pearly whites...it's like a perfect circe! That looks pretty sweet...


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

To bad they won't let you shark fish on P'cola pier.


----------

